# Cast Iron Stove Feet Broken



## Steven Pfost (Jan 22, 2013)

I just purchased an old baron no. 21 pot belly stove today. In the process of moving it two of the legs snapped off. Has this ever happened to anyone and if so how do you repair them? I'm terribly upset because the stove is gorgeous and is now, partially broken. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 23, 2013)

braze it or weld it with nickel55...


----------



## ddahlgren (Jan 24, 2013)

You really want to make sure the fix is really good.If it breaks again with a fire inside it will be a really bad day.


----------

